# Things dogs/puppies eat... need re-assurance!



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

So... I found this little mouse toy which used to belong to my bf's cats. Archer LOVES it but I was aware he might bite parts off of it, so I usually only give it for a few minutes. I gave it to him as a reward tonight since I had no treats handy. Then I looked away (that was the first part where I went wrong) and before I knew it the leather ears were missing off the mouse and down the hatch. They are a little less than 1 cm x 1 cm and have a bit of hot glue attached it seems. 

I have tried to be SO careful about what he eats or swallows, and I feel like a moron.

I am leaving for 6 days tomorrow and leaving him with my boyfriend who is stressed about taking care of him. I need some re-assurance from the gang about what your pups have eaten and survived/passed...

Obviously if his eating or pooping is off, that's a problem... but I am hoping they just come out the other end...?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

More than likely the mouse ears will pass but you need to watch to be sure he's eating and pooping like normal and that he isn't vomiting. Try to be really mindful about the toys Archer plays with because it is so easy for them to bite off chunks or pieces that could cause problems in their digestive track.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

The worst things Chester has eaten are raisins, chocolate, carpet, multiple pieces of toys, and flowers. And he has never gotten sick from any of them. I'm not saying these are safe by maybe Chester just has a tough stomach.:suspicious:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, puppies will be puppies, and adult dogs aren't much better when it comes to eating things they shouldn't. But hot glue is just plastic that pelts at relatively low temperatures, and I suspect the amount used to glue on toy mouse ears is small enough that it should pass easily. The leather ears themselves are probably pretty digestible. He'll be fine!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

They survive most anything. 

Here is the basic NO-NO list.

http://www.lifeinthedoglane.com/wp-...uide-To-Foods-Your-Dog-Cant-Eat-1024x1024.jpg


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

When Tyler was a puppy, he swallowed one of those red rubber finger toothbrushes. I was beside myself because of the its size. Took him to the vet and he assured me it would pass out the other end. A day or so later it did. Ouch! I couldn't believe something that big went through something so small. In light of that, I don't think little mouse ears will be a big problem. They do give us headaches though. Try to relax and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks all. So far so good, no changes in behaviour. I'm getting reports from his fan club back at home!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee's favorite snack is a paper towel. Next come Kleenex. He likes polyfill from within stuffed toys and doggie beds (those are off limits to him now). He has eaten parts of Skinz toys. He no longer gets mini-tennis balls because apparently the outer coverings taste good. He ate a Rainbow Loom bracelet -- I had no idea he ate it until he pooped orange and green (University of Miami colors) rubber bands. 

I'm sure Archer will be fine. The crap Maccabee eats bothers me a lot more than it bothers him.


----------

